
Top 20 Entrepreneurial Quotes - makimaki
http://www.cheaprevolution.com/the_cheap_revolution/2007/11/top-20-entrepre.html?partner=rss
======
rrival
Ahh, the inevitable rise of the "top n <something>" lists.

~~~
raghus
Agreed. This article would have been just as good without the 'Top' in its
title.

------
jgrahamc
It's missing a favorite of mine from An Evening (Wasted) with Tom Lehrer: "I
thought I would acquaint you with some of the results of my recent researches
into the career of the late Doctor Samuel Gall (...) He soon became a
specialist, specializing in diseases of the rich. He was therefore able to
retire at an early age..."

Is your next start up curing a disease of the rich?

------
aaroneous
Some of those were new to me + really good. Thanks for sharing.

------
edw519
Some nice quotes here, but also lots of crap from people who don't belong on a
list of entrepreneurs:

JFK - son of a bootlegger whose 9th birthday present was $1 million. Never did
an honest day's work in his life

Eisenhower talking about planning (lol!) - His botching of D-Day sacrificed
many American lives unnecessarily and extended WWII by another year. Asleep at
the wheel during the start of the cold war.

Robert T. Kiyosaki - liar and showman - stay away from here please.

Donald Trump (lol) - There's 3 ways to have a million dollars: 1. inherit it
2. work for it 3. Be Donald Trump and start out with $2 million.

Shakespeare - Someone given credit for the work of others.

Anonymous, on the other hand, seems really smart and is quoted all over the
place. Who is this guy?

~~~
davidw
This is completely off topic, but everything I've read about D-Day has said
that as much as can be expected in that kind of massive operation, things went
alright.

~~~
edw519
Maybe so, but do you really want to take advice about planning from the leader
of the group that came up with the acronym "FUBAR"?

~~~
davidw
"In preparing for battle I have always found that plans are useless, but
planning is indispensable"

Seems like good advice to me, and similar to what a lot of other people have
said in various ways.

Agree 100% about Kiyosaki - that guys seems pretty dubious to me:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiyosaki#Criticism_and_controve...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiyosaki#Criticism_and_controversy)

~~~
edw519
Nice link.

In Washington they call a lie "misinformation".

Here they call it a "literary device". lol

------
myasmine
Great list! The comments contain some great ones as well.

------
lex
number 4 is bullshit

------
edw519
Even though there is some good stuff here, I decided to make a new submission
with the really good stuff (IMO):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=89556>

